# THE Trophy Room... WOW!!!



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

By far the most mounts I've ever seen.... I did a quick search and found that this guy has killed some impressive animals. So I assume it's real.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ken is happy, Syd and Brian are going to retire off Kens obsession.. and Nayo and Brian are happy to be there. :rotfl:

That is an amazing looking collection.. tons of money and hard work for sure. Awesome.. I like Kens "direct" quote...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Nayo and Brian are just happy to be there. :rotfl:


 That's exactly what I thought. There are a lot of hours that went into the hunts themselves, not to mention the mounts....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

haha.. and I meant Nayo and Willie...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I was looking for atleast one fish..???


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Even if it took decades, that is still a lot of hunting every year!!!! WOW!! Talking about living the dream!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That dude needs to check himself into rehab...Walker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very nice...some folks have waaaaaay too much money lol.

TH


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Does Ken have a real job?

Does he need an assistant?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice place!! Having the "Big Five" is pretty cool but, unless I'm mistaken, I see the "Tiny Ten" as well........... Nice!!


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Very nice...some folks have waaaaaay too much money lol.
> 
> TH


Uh, that is exactly what I was thinking. Just one Desert Bighorn in Mexico will run you about 50K. And he has a whole mountain of sheep and goats? **** $$$$$, but good for him. I'm sure he is lovin life!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Man, what doesn't the guy have there? That is simply an amazing collection. I need to be adopted by this guy.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have alot of catching up to do! My wife thought it was cool, but she said we would need his and hers trophy rooms.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats just mind boggling the amount time the guy must have spent in the field.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know a Cabelas when I see one. Haha. He has more mounts than Cabelas does. WOW!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wow*

I like it. If I could I would!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Not on par with that, but check out this barber shop...

http://www.worldwaterfowl.com/showthread.php?t=1057


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*dang*



AvianQuest said:


> Not on par with that, but check out this barber shop...
> 
> http://www.worldwaterfowl.com/showthread.php?t=1057


I guess I need to quit my job and go cut hair.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

And my wife says I got too many mounts in the house!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I would turn that feral pig a little to the left but other than that, it looks OK.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hell..*I* can grow pears !!!!:rotfl:

"Ken Barr is the CEO of Adobe Creek Packing co. located in Ca. They grow and pack pears for sale to companies like WalMart and other large chain stores. Annual sales are $50-$100 Million a year. Adobe Creek Packing is a privately held corporation. Since they are located in Ca. I guess that is why there are grape vines planted around the building. "


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------

